

Show HN: okhired - a marketplace for small jobs - okhired
http://www.okhired.com

======
okhired
This is something I built whilst out of work. Ironically, it helped to land me
a small contracting gig so I haven't had a chance to promote it recently. It's
getting a small amount of traction in the London area - would love to get some
feedback, especially from UK readers

------
maxgaudin
Well this is certainly a great idea as we've since with the launch of
<https://iamexec.com/> You should aggressively pursue the London market. Good
luck.

